# Picture of night



## Dalia (Jan 4, 2019)

Good evening, one thread about night it can be mysterious and the beauty of the silence of the night.
Bring some image . Thank you.


----------



## April (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2019)

You must never make jokes about that bright star to the lower left in this picture.

  It's Sirius.


----------



## Melani (Jan 10, 2019)

wow!


----------



## April (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (May 11, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (May 11, 2019)




----------



## fncceo (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)

http://bonjour-lyon.fr/2012/06/photo-lyon-nuit/


----------



## Muhammed (May 11, 2019)

Van Gogh


----------



## April (May 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 31, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 31, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jun 1, 2019)

<giggle>​


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 1, 2019)

Moonglow said:


>


dang, you beat me to it


----------



## beautress (Jun 1, 2019)

Electric Lights at Night​


----------



## Borillar (Jun 1, 2019)

Hale-Bopp over Mt.Hood 1997


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Likkmee (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Third Party (Jul 5, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Good evening, one thread about night it can be mysterious and the beauty of the silence of the night.
> Bring some image . Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 238455


Beautiful pictures. I saw Banned on Moonglow's picture, what does that mean?


----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, one thread about night it can be mysterious and the beauty of the silence of the night.
> ...


It means he's been banned from the forum. Whether it's temporary or not, I don't know. He get's banned a lot.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Third Party (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


>


Who?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 20, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


There is an owl at night at home that I hear and also a rooster early in the morning ... Long live the countryside LOL


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

drifter said:


>


Where is that?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't know got it from pinterest.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 31, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's a French owl. It says, qui?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## miketx (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 9, 2020)

Blackman Street, London - 1885


----------



## Corazon (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## miketx (Mar 13, 2022)

A pic from muh camera showing me dropping out of fold space into your pathetic solar system. That's what you call Venus on the left.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you Mike, i wanted to bring back some old thread, i like this one a lot


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 14, 2022)




----------

